# Les plus de la version cellulaire ?



## marlou (9 Septembre 2019)

Pour ceux qui ont une version cellulaire, qu’est-ce que cela a changé dans votre utilisation? Et quelles nouvelles pratiques avez vous?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir ,
Le plus , c'est de ne plus prendre son iPhone avec toi


----------



## yabr (9 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir ,
> Le plus , c'est de ne plus prendre son iPhone avec toi


Alors pourquoi avoir un iphone ? ou alors se contenter d'un 5s?!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Alors pourquoi avoir un iphone ?



Pour jumeler la montre


----------



## yabr (10 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour jumeler la montre


Sauf que la watch 5 sera peut-être autonome


----------



## fousfous (10 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Sauf que la watch 5 sera peut-être autonome


Va écrire des messages un peu long avec la watch et tu vas comprendre pourquoi tout le monde s'oriente vers des iPhone de plus en plus grand.


----------



## marlou (10 Septembre 2019)

Pouvoir faire du sport en musique sans l’encombrement de l’iPhone?
Ou nager / naviguer/ en mer en restant joignable


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2019)

marlou a dit:


> Pouvoir faire du sport en musique sans l’encombrement de l’iPhone?
> Ou nager / naviguer/ en mer en restant joignable


C'est un plus


----------



## Dead head (13 Septembre 2019)

J'envisage d'acheter une Apple Watch série 5 cellulaire. Le site d'Apple vante le fait que l'on peut téléphoner, envoyer des textos et des courriels avec cette montre sans avoir l'iPhone près de soi. Mais peut-on aussi _recevoir_ des appels, des textos et des courriels ? Probablement, mais je ne l'ai vu précisé nulle part. Les app Apple Pay et Plans fonctionnent-elles sur la montre sans l'iPhone ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> J'envisage d'acheter une Apple Watch série 5 cellulaire. Le site d'Apple vante le fait que l'on peut téléphoner, envoyer des textos et des courriels avec cette montre sans avoir l'iPhone près de soi. Mais peut-on aussi _recevoir_ des appels, des textos et des courriels ? Probablement, mais je ne l'ai vu précisé nulle part. Les app Apple Pay et Plans fonctionnent-elles sur la montre sans l'iPhone ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Oui pour toutes vos questions


----------



## Lufffy447 (14 Septembre 2019)

Apple Pay fonctionne sans connection internet que ce soit sur l’iPhone ou la watch. Tu peux avoir une watch non cellulaire et laisser ton iPhone à la maison que Apple Pay fonctionnerait quand même. 
De même tu peux payer avec ton iPhone en mode avion [emoji6]


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)

Lufffy447 a dit:


> Apple Pay fonctionne sans connection internet que ce soit sur l’iPhone ou la watch. Tu peux avoir une watch non cellulaire et laisser ton iPhone à la maison que Apple Pay fonctionnerait quand même.
> De même tu peux payer avec ton iPhone en mode avion [emoji6]


Ah pour payer , tous les moyens fonctionnent


----------



## Dead head (15 Septembre 2019)

Lufffy447 a dit:


> Apple Pay fonctionne sans connection internet que ce soit sur l’iPhone ou la watch. Tu peux avoir une watch non cellulaire et laisser ton iPhone à la maison que Apple Pay fonctionnerait quand même.
> De même tu peux payer avec ton iPhone en mode avion [emoji6]



Merci pour ces précisions.


----------



## Dead head (17 Septembre 2019)

Apple Watch série 5 cellulaire, commandée. Retrait en magasin (non Apple) entre le 1er et le 4 octobre. Il me restera à contacter mon opérateur (Orange) pour activer le mode cellulaire.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Apple Watch série 5 cellulaire, commandée. Retrait en magasin (non Apple) entre le 1er et le 4 octobre. Il me restera à contacter mon opérateur (Orange) pour activer le mode cellulaire.


Normalement cela s'active sans l'aide d'Orange


----------



## Dead head (17 Septembre 2019)

Une conseillère d'Orange m'a dit qu'avec mon iPhone X (contrairement aux iPhone suivants) j'aurai besoin d'une carte SIM non eSIM qu'il me faudra commander.


----------



## fousfous (17 Septembre 2019)

Bah elle t'a raconté n'importe quoi parce que c'est juste une esim la watch.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah elle t'a raconté n'importe quoi parce que c'est juste une esim la watch.



Oui , je confirme 
Rien à faire
J’ai un X et j’ai activé le cellulaire sans l’aide d’Orange


----------



## Dead head (17 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , je confirme
> Rien à faire
> J’ai un X et j’ai activé le cellulaire sans l’aide d’Orange


Ouais, j'ai l'habitude qu'on me raconte n'importe quoi chez Orange. Alors, il suffit d'avoir la Watch cellulaire pour que la connexion fonctionne ? Comment l'as-tu activée ? Et qu'est-ce que ça a induit en terme de forfait ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2019)

Tu  as quoi comme forfait ?


----------



## Dead head (17 Septembre 2019)

Un forfait Open Up 2h 5 Go Fibre pour internet + télé + téléphone fixe + téléphone mobile.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Un forfait Open Up 2h 5 Go Fibre pour internet + télé + téléphone fixe + téléphone mobile.


Donc pas de soucis pour l'Apple watch , de mémoire c'est 5€  de plus par mois pour la Watch


----------



## Dead head (17 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Donc pas de soucis pour l'Apple watch , de mémoire c'est 5€  de plus par mois pour la Watch


Merci pour tes renseignements. Tu pourrais postuler au service clients d'Orange, ils ont besoin de gens comme toi !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> Merci pour tes renseignements. Tu pourrais postuler au service clients d'Orange, ils ont besoin de gens comme toi !



Ah,
Pourquoi pas


----------



## pboeckel (22 Septembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Sauf que la watch 5 sera peut-être autonome



C’est de loin pas encore le cas. 
- rien qu’en Frequence elle ne peut pas se connecter sur toutes les gammes de fréquences d’où l’impossibilité du roaming à l’étranger. 
-La correction des sms est pour l’instant très compliquée
-Toutes les appli n’existent pas pour l’iwatch.


----------

